
Polietik - polieitk
Polietik is India&#x27;s first data-driven social media platform for civic engagement. Polietik allows citizens of India to interact, engage and communicate with influencers (NGOs, social activists, bureaucrats, politics etc). Polieitk unlike other platforms such as Facebook and Twitter is solely dedicated to engaging and creating communities based on socio-economic and political causes in India. We believe people from every section and demographics of Indian society should have the chance to raise their voices and be heard by influencers. This would not only foster civic engagement in India but create a digital platform for direct democracy. Often incumbent platforms of communication have been biased towards a certain ideology or point of view. Polieitk is absolutely neutral and our only goal is to facilitate discourse.
======
polieitk
Join Polieitk at: www.polieitk.com (web app) Android App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.india.poli...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.india.polietik)
This is a video description of the product
[https://youtu.be/b1dlGuL_ouE](https://youtu.be/b1dlGuL_ouE)

------
talonx
You need to fix certain things on your website

\- The forced scroll up when I have scrolled down on my own

\- The long time to load - heavy graphics?

\- The map of India with a flurry of lats/longs - it is just clutter.

